# Not For Horses is launching very soon and we need you!



## Not For Horses (22/7/14)

Hey guys

So a few of you may know that I have been doing spec malts on a small scale as well as malting base malts for a few of the local home brewers in Tassie.
Well the time has come for me to kick things up a notch. I am opening a small scale floor malting operation to supply home brewers and craft brewers alike.
I will be focusing on base malts to start with and hopefully moving back into spec grains when I get established.
Starting things off with 3 base malts at first; a traditional ale malt, a red wheat malt and a lager malt.
You can keep an eye on my website and also like us on facebook if you so desire.
I have also started a kickstarter page to help me get this up and running. I'm sure you can appreciate what a massive task this is for me.
I have included a pledge for backers that I felt would appeal to many of the AG brewers in here. Backers of $60 get a 25kg bag of my traditional ale malt ex factory (this means you can pick up or I can help organise delivery at additional cost).
You could get the 1 tonne bag if you really wanted...
I look forward to continuing support to the homebrew community and AHB. 

Anyway, thanks for reading and supporting me over the last however long I have been on AHB for!

Oh, and if you find yourself in Tassie, let me know and I'll try and organise a bit of tour for you.

Linkys: 
http://www.notforhorses.com.au/
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1957719880/not-for-horses-floor-malted-barley
https://www.facebook.com/not.for.horses


----------



## jlm (22/7/14)

Well done Bill. If you need any sparky work done I know a bloke who will work for grain.


----------



## professional_drunk (22/7/14)

Think we need a bulk buy into Melbourne.


----------



## Not For Horses (22/7/14)

I'd me more than happy to help out with a bulk buy into Melbourne. Pretty sure that a pallet of 40 bags works out to $7 per bag.


----------



## professional_drunk (22/7/14)

Might be a good idea to get you started. The Melbourne bulk buy is about due sometime soon.


----------



## Spiesy (22/7/14)

Sorry mate, but doesn't KickStarter usually offer a potential gain for the backer?

$100 for a bag of base malt, ex. freight, seems to be very expensive.


----------



## Not For Horses (22/7/14)

True, but I kind of thought the idea was people are helping get a business that they want to see up and running and getting something in return.


----------



## pedleyr (22/7/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I'd me more than happy to help out with a bulk buy into Melbourne. Pretty sure that a pallet of 40 bags works out to $7 per bag.


Anyone know what freight would be? $500? If so, still under $20 a bag...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/14)

Damn you being in Tasmania......Thats a few days drive from up here...

Need a months holiday just to go collect a sack of grain. :beerbang:


----------



## Pogierob (22/7/14)

professional_drunk said:


> Think we need a bulk buy into Melbourne.


the question is. How many tonnes.


----------



## Not For Horses (23/7/14)

Ok so I realised that I was a bit stingy with my first offering on kickstarter and I've added a new backer incentive to my campaign. A sack of our ale malt can be had for 60 bucks. Did I mention this is floor malted and almost entirely hand made? Well yeah, it's that.


----------



## professional_drunk (23/7/14)

Organise a bulk buy for a pallet into Melbourne, and I'll be down for a bag of each to try out. That'll be just 37 bags left to flog off. I'm sure the freight will be more effective than single bags out of kickstarter.


----------



## mje1980 (23/7/14)

Just a question mate, I notice on your site that the bags look like they're in the paper style sacks, like briess. Will they hold up to shipping and handling etc?. Probably a silly question I realise.


----------



## Not For Horses (23/7/14)

I'm getting bags from the flour mill here and they ship around Australia. They are triple walled and pretty tough.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (23/7/14)

Looks great.

Are there going to be any sort of specs on the malts available?


----------



## dago001 (23/7/14)

I'm in. The sooner the better for Tassie brewers I say. We always struggle with grain supplies, particularly up here in the NW. The fact I can possibly get my grain pretty much on my door step is a massive bonus for me.
Good luck with this NFH.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Not For Horses (23/7/14)

I do plan on returning to spec malts in the near future. I would really like to get my crystal malts happening on a large scale but that is definitely going to take second place to the floor malting.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/7/14)

NFH - how long do you estimate it'll be for the malt to be ready for consumption?


----------



## Not For Horses (23/7/14)

Well all things going well, I'd say it will be a couple of months so probably some time around November. I have an order with one of our local brewers who has been a huge moral supporter and I have interest from other brewers as well but my intention has always been to keep product available to you guys as homebrewers.


----------



## vykuza (23/7/14)

I put my money where my mouth is and backed NFH. Good luck hitting the target, I'm looking forward to having more options to brew with!


----------



## Ross (23/7/14)

I think you're going to struggle to make it attractive to brewers outside of Tassie, but I still sincerely wish you every success in your venture....

Ross


----------



## Not For Horses (23/7/14)

I know I'm up against it. I have to compete with the likes of JW. It would be mad to think that a tiny operation running in a sub leased factory in Launceston could possibly compete on price with an enormous, now multi national conglomerate that has been operating for more than a century.
But that is not my intention.
I know you're right Ross, I will struggle with mainland brewers and my core business will be Tasmanian craft brewers but I don't want to forget the homebrewers. That's where I started all those years ago. I want them to be a part of my story.


----------



## pajs (23/7/14)

If you ever malt a test batch of Emmer, I'll buy some.


----------



## Spiesy (23/7/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I know I'm up against it. I have to compete with the likes of JW. It would be mad to think that a tiny operation running in a sub leased factory in Launceston could possibly compete on price with an enormous, now multi national conglomerate that has been operating for more than a century.
> But that is not my intention.
> I know you're right Ross, I will struggle with mainland brewers and my core business will be Tasmanian craft brewers but I don't want to forget the homebrewers. That's where I started all those years ago. I want them to be a part of my story.


Is your business model to sell direct to the public, wholesale or both?


----------



## Not For Horses (23/7/14)

Mostly I'll be dealing directly with brewers but I will do some wholesale and bulk buys on AHB and local pickup for Tassie buyers.


----------



## Nibbo (23/7/14)

Great stuff mate...

Live the dream.

I wish you all the best.

Nibbo


----------



## Alex.Tas (23/7/14)

First time i've used kickstarter, i signed up especially so i could pledge for this. Awesome idea NFH, all the best with it.


----------



## dago001 (23/7/14)

I kind of hope that this turns out to be the best malt available in Australia. That way all the mainlanders can understand what we have to go through to get malt. You blokes have it easy.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Muzduk (23/7/14)

LagerBomb said:


> I kind of hope that this turns out to be the best malt available in Australia. That way all the mainlanders can understand what we have to go through to get malt. You blokes have it easy.
> Cheers
> LB


By that do you mean relying on online orders for your malt because your LHBS is too far to travel to?? Thats not confined to Tassie just quietly


----------



## dago001 (23/7/14)

Sorry, LHBS doesnt stock grain, and the nearest place is 4 hour drive. Not to mention the shit fight I had with quarantine about bringing grain into the state. Shits me really as Joe White malting is 30 minutes up the road, but we can only buy it from Melbourne.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/7/14)

JW only malt pilsner malt in Tassie. All other JW malt comes from the mainland.


----------



## itmechanic (23/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> JW only malt pilsner malt in Tassie. All other JW malt comes from the mainland.


JW malt both pilsner and pale here and Tassie. You can buy direct from Devonport in 500kg lots, but sales go through Bintani in Melbourne.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/7/14)

itmechanic said:


> JW malt both pilsner and pale here and Tassie. You can buy direct from Devonport in 500kg lots, but sales go through Bintani in Melbourne.


Oh, that's not what the dude I know who works at the Devonport (Spreyton) one told me - he said that they only do the Pils malt there and Geelong? do the Pale. I got a bit that fell on the floor, but I asked for Pale and could only get Pils. Having said that, I do actually rate their pils nicely. Makes a great Belgian and Saison.

Unless they changed, or he only does a certain type - he operates the computer systems and stuff in there and is worried about it all being moved to the mainland because they only produce one variety.

Or I've got it wrong, I've been know to do that


----------



## SnakeDoctor (24/7/14)

LagerBomb said:


> Sorry, LHBS doesnt stock grain, and the nearest place is 4 hour drive. Not to mention the shit fight I had with quarantine about bringing grain into the state. Shits me really as Joe White malting is 30 minutes up the road, but we can only buy it from Melbourne.



So you have to order online like people in Sydney have to, got it


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/7/14)

To be honest, I've not found it that much harder to get base ingredients in Tassie than Brissie.

The big difference is not being able to decide to brew and make up a recipe and duck down to craftbrewer and get it sorted and milled for me.

BUT!....... If you are bulk buying and milling your own grain, and acquiring large amount of hops and storing them - then no issue. Oh, and there's no bulk buy or ability to grab the range of craftbrewer in terms of spec malts (Acidulated malt for example). But it's not that bad.

The only real issue is yeast. I buy large numbers of sachets online to spread the postage cost.


----------



## Not For Horses (24/7/14)

Hands up if you ever met Uncle Joe though? Or the farmers that actually grow your grain?
That's exactly what I'm about. Having a greater connection to the food and drink that you consume.
I know that doesn't mean much to some people but I'd like to think it matters.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/7/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Hands up if you ever met Uncle Joe though? Or the farmers that actually grow your grain?
> That's exactly what I'm about. Having a greater connection to the food and drink that you consume.
> I know that doesn't mean much to some people but I'd like to think it matters.


Good idea NFH - certainly the style of things with being in Tassie. Mt Gnomon, Black Ridge Farm, 7 Sheds, 2mt Tall - that sort of closer to source attitude.

And truth be told - all of those aren't cheap products, it's about quality, it's about knowing who produces your food.


----------



## Alex.Tas (24/7/14)

is gourmet farmer still on telly? get onto him about putting you in the spotlight. I think your idea to provide that stewardship between growing the grain and malting is brilliant.


----------



## BilBrewing (24/7/14)

Backed and word spread! As Tasmanians, we regularly see grain costing $5 per kilo + shipping, so 25kg of grain for $60, malted just up the road is brilliant.


----------



## jlm (24/7/14)

Alex.Tas said:


> is gourmet farmer still on telly? get onto him about putting you in the spotlight. I think your idea to provide that stewardship between growing the grain and malting is brilliant.


He's got another series in the works. He did a bit of filming at 7 Sheds a few months ago.


----------



## Alex.Tas (31/8/14)

Hey pal, bummer about not reaching your goal. I'm still keen on getting a bag of grain or two off you at some stage when your up and running. Drop me a line when your selling eh?


----------



## Not For Horses (31/8/14)

Haha yeah I wasn't too concerned actually. Got an email from kickstarter today and I'd actually forgot that it was still going!
I will most certainly let you and the rest of the southerners know when malt is ready.


----------



## dago001 (31/8/14)

Dont forget u
s North Westerners as well.


----------



## Yeastfridge (31/8/14)

The argument for me isn't mainland vs Tassie, it's about wanting to use a quality malt because I want to make killer beer. I'd like to use Australian malt but at the moment the flavour (lack thereof) and the fact that it's made en masse mainly for the megaswill market both don't tub me the right way.


----------



## blekk (7/6/16)

Just had a look on the FB page and there were a couple of newish (March), pics put up. Any word or update on your baby NFH?


----------

